# enxugar



## Francelho

Olá. Utilizam vocês a palavra "enxugar" para secar, por exemplo, a superfície de uma mesa com um pano?

Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Sim, usamo-la como sinónimo de '_secar_', seja a mesa, seja outra coisa qualquer que esteja molhada.


----------



## Francelho

Obrigadíssimo, que rapidez! Suponho que "enxugar" é mais formal, não é?


----------



## Carfer

Francelho said:


> Obrigadíssimo, que rapidez! Suponho que "enxugar" é mais formal, não é?


 
Não, será, quando muito, menos frequente. A minha percepção é que o termo tende a ser cada vez menos usado.


----------



## Audie

Francelho said:


> Obrigadíssimo, que rapidez! Suponho que "enxugar" é mais formal, não é?





Carfer said:


> Não, será, quando muito, menos frequente. A minha  percepção é que o termo tende a ser cada vez menos usado.



No Brasil, não. Aqui ainda _enxugamos_ muito os pratos, a louça, a pia, o chão, os cabelos, o suor... os quais também, se quisermos, podemos _secar,_ com a mesma naturalidade .


----------



## englishmania

Penso que por cá se usa mais na expressão "enxugar as lágrimas".


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> Penso que por cá se usa mais na expressão "enxugar as lágrimas".



Aqui também as _enxugamos_. Mas, nesse caso, parece-me, elas _secam_ sozinhas (i.e. evaporam).


----------



## GOODVIEW

Acho que com "enxugar" há a intervenção de alguém no processo, enquanto que em "secar" se trata de um processo de evaporação. *Talvez seja apenas o meu modo de usar os dois verbos *pois o Aulete o dá, também neste sentido, como sinônimo de secar:

1. Fazer ficar ou ficar seco, fazer perder ou perder líquido, umidade; SECAR [td. : enxugar os cabelos] [int. : Com esse vento a roupa enxuga rápido]

Eu, por exemplo, não diria "a roupa enxuga rápido" mas sim "a roupa seca rápido", "colocar a roupa para secar".

Com relação a "enxugar as lágrimas", há a intenção de se parar de chorar. Portanto, há a intervenção de alguém, seja do próprio chorão, ou de alguém lhe dizendo para que pare de chorar. É diferente de se esperar que as lágrimas sequem. Eu entendo a expressão como sendo sinônima de "parar de chorar".

Pelo que se escreveu, em Portugal não se usa muito "enxugar" mas me pergunto se essa percepção dos dois verbos é coisa minha ou compartilhada por outros também, brasileiros ou portugueses...


----------



## englishmania

Enxugar temos de ser nós a fazer, claro. Secar, seca ao ar, a coisa seca por ela própria.

Diz-se, por exemplo, _enxuga as lágrimas/limpa as lágrimas, levanta a cabeça e reage/vai à luta!_


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Enxugar temos de ser nós a fazer, claro. Secar, seca ao ar, a coisa seca por ela própria.
> 
> Diz-se, por exemplo, _enxuga as lágrimas/limpa as lágrimas, levanta a cabeça e reage/vai à luta!_


 
Ainda ouço muito "enxugar", "enxuto" na minha região. Principalmente aos mais velhos. É habitual ouvir a minha mãe dizer: "Vou ver se a roupa já enxugou/já está enxuta."


----------



## Johannes

Há a maquina de secar roupa, secador de cabelo e enxugamos as mãos.
Ví este topico discutido aqui em 2008 e o consenso era que secar seria tirar toda a humidade e enxugar quase tudo. Enxugar o cabelo se faz com uma toalha e secar com o secador


----------



## GamblingCamel

Francelho said:


> Utilizam vocês a palavra "enxugar" para secar, por exemplo, a superfície de uma mesa com um pano?





Johannes said:


> Ví este topico discutido aqui em 2008 e o consenso era que secar seria tirar toda a humidade e enxugar quase tudo.
> Enxugar o cabelo se faz com uma toalha e secar com o secador.



"Sem pensar, levantou-se, ainda discutindo, pegou o primeiro pano que encontrou na frente e _começou a enxugar a mesa_."
"Edward brincava com o pano que eu estava usando _para enxugar a mesa_."

WR dictionary: SACAR = pull out, extract, withdraw -- which explains why it's generally used to describe "extraction" of moisture.
I doubt one can even say "sacar a mesa com um pano."


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> "Sem pensar, levantou-se, ainda discutindo, pegou o primeiro pano que encontrou na frente e _começou a enxugar a mesa_."
> "Edward brincava com o pano que eu estava usando _para enxugar a mesa_."
> 
> WR dictionary: SACAR = pull out, extract, withdraw -- which explains why it's generally used to describe "extraction" of moisture.
> I doubt one can even say "sacar a mesa com um pano."


 
It's _'secar_' (to dry), GC, not '_sacar_' (to withdraw).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> It's _'secar_' (to dry), GC, not '_sacar_' (to withdraw).


Haha. That definitely explains why one can't say "sacar a mesa com um pano."


----------



## anaczz

Ouvi diversas vezes, em Portugal,  usarem "limpar" com o significado de enxugar ou secar.
"A loiça deve ser lavada, limpa e arrumada."
"Ele limpou-se com a toalha branca."


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Ouvi diversas vezes, em Portugal,  usarem "limpar" com o significado de enxugar ou secar.
> "A loiça deve ser lavada, limpa e arrumada."
> "Ele limpou-se com a toalha branca."



Você tem razão, também usamos limpar no sentido de retirar (o excesso de) água ou outro líquido.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

GOODVIEW said:


> Acho que com "enxugar" há a intervenção de alguém no processo, enquanto que em "secar" se trata de um processo de evaporação. *Talvez seja apenas o meu modo de usar os dois verbos *pois o Aulete o dá, também neste sentido, como sinônimo de secar...
> 
> Pelo que se escreveu, em Portugal não se usa muito "enxugar" mas me pergunto se essa percepção dos dois verbos é coisa minha ou compartilhada por outros também, brasileiros ou portugueses...




Aqui em São Paulo, utilizamos as duas formas "secar" e "enxugar", aleatoriamente. Legal saber que a ação depende de um sujeito ou de acontecer espontaneamente!


----------



## anaczz

Brazilian Girl said:


> Aqui em São Paulo, utilizamos as duas formas "secar" e "enxugar", aleatoriamente.



É verdade... 

Posso pôr as roupas para enxugarem no varal e secar o chão com um pano ou, ao contrário, pôr as roupas a secar e enxugar o chão com o pano.


----------



## Audie

GOODVIEW said:


> Acho que com "enxugar" há a intervenção de alguém no processo, enquanto que em "secar" se trata de um processo de evaporação.


No geral, tenho essa mesma percepção. Há divergência em alguns casos, como o da roupa no varal: digo indiferentemente _a roupa secou/enxugou_, já _está seca/já está enxuta_.

Talvez seja mesmo uma questão de _"collocation_" portuguesa, sugerida no fio/cordão/thread a que o Johannes aludiu. 

Lá alguém (Frajola) lembrou outro uso distinto: o da _secadora_ de roupas, que _seca_ a roupa. Muito embora, pra mim, a roupa saia mais enxuta do que seca, bem na linha do que postaram Outsider e Carfer.


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Pelo que se escreveu, em Portugal não se usa muito "enxugar" mas me pergunto se essa percepção dos dois verbos é coisa minha ou compartilhada por outros também, brasileiros ou portugueses...


 
Fui eu que lancei essa, mas tenho que fazer uma ressalva. Quando digo que se usa menos, é em termos gerais, como sinónimo de '_secar_'. No entanto, especificamente, há expressões em que se mantém em pleno vigor. Tanto posso dizer que a roupa está '_seca_' como que está '_enxuta_', mas, em contrapartida, já é muito mais raro dizer _'enxugar o cabelo'._

Tenho, de facto, a percepção de que _'secar' _é retirar toda a humidade, e de que _'enxugar'_ é, essencialmente, remover quase toda a água (o objecto pode ficar húmido, não seco, portanto). Quanto à intervenção de alguém, já tenho mais dúvidas. Basta ver o exemplo de _'secar o cabelo', _que requer, habitualmente, que se faça algo para que isso aconteça (embora possa secar por si, claro). 

Para um aprendiz da língua, acho que podemos dá-los como sinónimos absolutos. Até mesmo para nós, estas diferenças são, como dizem em inglês, pouco mais do que _'to split hairs'_.


----------

